# Bettas & living bamboo



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a living bamboo in my betta fish bowl is that ok ? please answer this one ASAP , Im going to post more pics of my betta on my website i just started http://beautifulbettafish.weebly.com


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its ok to have bamboo as long as the leaves are sticking out but judging by those pictures your fish needs a MUCH bigger tank. Bettas need at least 2 gallons of water and a heater.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes to both things, the leaveas are sticking out of the water, the "betta bowl" is shamefully small (i shouldnt have listened to the petstore people ) 
But it is snowing like crazy here & theres no way i can make it to the pet store today or tomarrow for that matter ...soon i will get him a bigger home


----------

